# Ultra alten PC geschenkt bekommen - was ist da drin?



## Ion (23. Januar 2016)

Ich mache das Thema mal in der Rumpelkammer auf, da es nicht wirklich in andere Foren passt.


Man hat mir einen alten PC geschenkt.
Wirklich alt!

Wer kennt sich aus und weiß was da alles so verbaut ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor allem: Wie teste ich die Funktion? Das Teil hat Anschlüsse, die gibts heute gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Januar 2016)

Das ist ein 486er PC, du müsstest noch rausfinden welche Grafikkarte und Soundkarte drin ist.

Der wäre gut für Retro-Games, aber vielleicht brauchst du dafür noch einen Röhrenmonitor und alte Tastatur/Maus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

Hmmm Retro! 

Die Karte sieht nach ner RS-232 Erweiterungskarte aus. 

Mit nen paar guten Fotos wo man die Beschriftungen drauf entziffern kann, könnte man vielleicht sogar den ganzen Rechner identifizieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2016)

Wie Hänschen schon schreib, steckt in dem ding ein intel 486. Der ist aber ohne mathematischen co-prozessor, welcher wiederum in den sockel daneben kommt. (der machte damals glaube die fließkomma-berechnungen und das halt schneller als der hauptprozessor-> seit langem schon integriert) Der 486 gab es aber auch noch als DX mit integriertem co-prozessor.
Als RAM kommt bestimmt irgendetwas zum einsatz, was noch vor EDO-RAM akuell war.
In sachen grafik wird es interessant. Die dürfte nur zeichen oder wenig auflösung machen, da der rechner noch einen (glaube 6 Mhz) ISA-bus hat und von pci wohl jede spur fehlt.
Die erweiterungskarte scheint einen parallel-bus (drucker) und eine RS232-schnittstelle (vermutlich joystick oder maus) bereit zu stellen. Da müßte man bei den ports mal schauen, vieleicht steht ja was dran.


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2016)

Bessere Bilder kann ich morgen nachreichen, dafür wäre es jetzt zu dunkel hier.
Aber ganz ehrlich, das Teil hat ja nicht mal nen ollen PS/2 Anschluss. Ich hatte noch nie eine ältere Maus gehabt.

Ich konsultiere meinen Vadder mal zu dieser Geschichte, der ist mit sowas groß geworden ..


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2016)

Steht da was von einer Marke drauf?

Wie ein IBM Personal System sieht das für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht aus.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. Januar 2016)

Falls du dafür ein Betriebssystem suchst (sofern du das Ding mal zum Laufen gebracht hast), von der Hardware her passt Windows 3.11 oder Windows 95 dazu ganz gut


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2016)

Vorne steht "ESCOM" drauf. Hinten ist ein Aufkleber mit technischen Daten
4MB RAM, 80MB HDD 
Süüüüß


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

Hmmm da wird das wohl nix mit Windows 95.


----------



## chewara (23. Januar 2016)

Oh Windows 3.11 hatte ich mal auf zig Disketten , war das erste Betriebssystem das ich jemals installiert habe [emoji16]


----------



## cHimaro (23. Januar 2016)

486..... das waren zeiten


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte mal einen IBM PS2 Modell 55 LS mit einem i386er und der hatte PS/2-Anschlüsse - keine Ahnung, ob da früher ein Patent oder so drauf war, aber die hat's damals definitiv schon gegeben.

Einziger Unterschied zu heute, an den ich mich erinnern kann ist, dass die damals halt noch nicht angemalt waren (also weder hellgrün noch lila), sondern nur schwarz.^^


----------



## Ion (24. Januar 2016)

Ich hab frische Bilder für euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von hinten, verbaute Chips (?), RAM und NT


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. Januar 2016)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie das wohl wäre, wenn man mit so ner 20 MHz CPU ins Internet geht


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie das wohl wäre, wenn man mit so ner 20 MHz CPU ins Internet geht



Stell dir allein das Booten vor  das war schon mit den 100MHz Pentium schlimm und der Quantum Bigfoot mit fast 0,5MB/s Durchsatz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Von hinten, verbaute Chips (?), RAM und NT


Bild 1:
- Unten links der runde anschluß mit der schrift rechts daneben-> da wird die tastatur ran gehören. Der passende stecker dazu schaut wie ein alter audio-stecker aus. Ich hab sogar noch eine so alte tastatur hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-rechts oben die steckkarte-> ist vermutlich eine multi-InputOutput karte. (winbond-chip) So wie ich das sehe stellt die den IDE- (festplatte) und parallel-port (drucker) bereit sowie eine schnittstelle für maus/joystick.
-rechts, die untere karte-> sollte die VGA-karte sein. (die mit dem trident-chip drauf) Das ding kann vermutlich eine simple grafikausgabe ohne jedwede beschleunigung von irgendwas. (nichtmal DVD-wiedergabe wird beschleunigt)

Bild 4:
Ein gesockelter bios-chip und links daneben entweder der system-zeitgeber oder taktgenerator. Hab mich mit dem ding damals nicht beschäftigt. 

Bild 6:
Wird 30-poliges simm-ram sein und stammt aus der vor EDO bzw. FPM-zeit. Schaue einfach mal hier.
EDO-RAM schaut schon anders aus und hat mehr kontakte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 7:
Gutes, altes AT-netzteil. Das ding wird nicht vom mainboard, wie heute üblich, eingeschalten, sondern via schalter an einem gesonderten kabel. Hab sowas noch als 150W-variante...


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2016)

Ist das solcher RAM?
Habe den vor einiger Zeit neu gekauft, aber nie genutzt


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2016)

Bild 1: Posteigentum!  

Bild 2: ist eine ISA Trident TVGA 8900C Grafikkarte -> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trident_Microsystems#/media/File:Trident_TVGA8900C.jpg

Bild 3: sieht aus wie ne VIVA Vitex ISA Schnittstellenkarte mit IDE, Parallel und Game Port/COM


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2016)

Also das auf Bild 1 sieht wie ein fünfpoliger DIN-Stecker aus, wie er haups. in Europa verwendet wurde. ^^ Dafür müsste es PS/2 wie auch USB-Adapter geben.

Der RAM sieht ein wenig komisch aus, damals waren ja mW. diese SIMM-Teile üblich, das könnte evtl. eine art deutsches oder europäisches Derivat davon sein, also für eine mir nicht bekannte deutsche oder europäische Norm (damals dachte der Europäer eher noch, er könnte es in der IT-Branche mit dem Amis und Japanern aufnehmen).

Wie alle Rechner damals im Desktop-Gehäuse steckt da auch eine Riser-Karte als "Winkeladapter" drin (bei den den Bildern auf Seite 1 sieht mans im dritten)

Das Netzteil ist mit 250W ganz schön heftig für die damalige Zeit, dürfte also eine relativ schnelle Kiste sein, die du da hast.


----------



## 100001 (25. Januar 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie das wohl wäre, wenn man mit so ner 20 MHz CPU ins Internet geht



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=486+internet


----------

